# Louisiana fishing



## JT McStravic (Jun 5, 2018)

Thinking about planning a trip out to Louisiana to do some of their famous redfishing and looking for some help, which town would be best to stay in what time of year is best to go. I have an Ankona cayenne if that information helps, like I said any help is appreciated thank you very much!


----------



## mrbacklash (Nov 1, 2008)

Delacroix seems to be popular check out Marshman Masson on YouTube he fishes there a lot.


----------



## Stauter (Jan 20, 2012)

Hopedale. Check out captaindude.com
Warren is a great guy, guide and facility is clean and reasonable


----------



## BobGee (Apr 10, 2019)

JT McStravic said:


> Thinking about planning a trip out to Louisiana to do some of their famous redfishing and looking for some help, which town would be best to stay in what time of year is best to go. I have an Ankona cayenne if that information helps, like I said any help is appreciated thank you very much!


I fished from Delacroix with a kayak from March 19 to March 29. It was very good for reds. Call me and I can fill in the details. 406 465 5704


----------



## lsunoe (Dec 5, 2016)

JT McStravic said:


> Thinking about planning a trip out to Louisiana to do some of their famous redfishing and looking for some help, which town would be best to stay in what time of year is best to go. I have an Ankona cayenne if that information helps, like I said any help is appreciated thank you very much!


When are you looking to come?


----------



## JT McStravic (Jun 5, 2018)

Me and my buddy are looking to head that way early fall September October time frame


----------



## BobGee (Apr 10, 2019)

JT McStravic said:


> Me and my buddy are looking to head that way early fall September October time frame


The water was off color when I was at Delacroix in late March. We couldn’t find clear water with the kayaks but we still caught a lot of reds using paddle tails Z Man and Aqua Dream spoons. 
I’d like to talk about your cayenne sometime


----------



## JT McStravic (Jun 5, 2018)

Yeah man feel free too if you wanna DM your number we can definitely talk about it


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

it could be teal or duck season when you’re around, so probably best to give the hunters the ROW. Otherwise, great time of year to fish, but then again it’s usually always a good time!


----------

